
Ask HN: How is it living in SF/SV? - humdrum17
I looked at houses in these areas because I thought, well, if it&#x27;s a million or two, I guess that&#x27;s a mortgage that might be manageable someday. It&#x27;s not a million or two. It&#x27;s four or more in most places in the valley, and _sometimes_ around a million or so in SF.<p>How do people living in SF&#x2F;SV save to buy a house? Is that even possible?
======
DrScump

      It's four (million) or more 
    

Not in the vast majority of SV, it isn't.

~~~
humdrum17
Where should I be looking?

